# Cowboy.....



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 10, 2005)

A Cowboy walks into the dentist's office and after the dentist examines
him, he says, "That tooth has to come out. I'm going to give you a shot 
of Novocain and I'll be back in a few minutes."

The man grabs the doc's arm, "No way. I hate needles I'm not having any
shot!"

So the dentist says, "Okay, we'll have to go with the gas."

The man replies, "Absolutely not. It makes me very sick for a couple of
days. I'm not having gas."

So the dentist steps out and comes back with a glass of water. "Here," 
he says. "Take this pill."

The man asks "What is it?" The doc replies, "Viagra."

The man looks surprised. "Will that kill the pain?" he asks.

"No," replies the dentist, "but it will give you something to hang on 
to while I pull your tooth"


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2005)

oh tan!  You made me laugh!!  I'll be sending this one on to everyone!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 10, 2005)

I like hearing your laugh so hard wasabi....now thats good!!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2005)

Viagra always makes me laugh.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 10, 2005)

d'oh!!!  I got....too.....get.....up....off.....the......floor.......!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2005)

Nipping the ol bottle again, Tanis girl.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 10, 2005)

not quite yet but you made me fall out of my chair from laughing so hard


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2005)

Then you better stay away from the Viagra.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 10, 2005)

hehehe OMG!!!  too funny


----------

